# White, fuzzy, and slimey stuff



## GamerGuy (Oct 26, 2011)

I've been noticing some weird fuzzy stuff growing on the submerged section of my heater's power cord as well as Ray's (CT Betta) Spongebob pineapple home. If it helps to know this, these are his two favorite accessories; when he's not prying for food or attention, he can often be found exploring, laying on, or brushing gently against these. There were also some plant bulbs that didn't grow that had been growing the slime, but those were removed immediately. I'm not sure the tank is cycled/populated enough to support those plants yet, and they may have expired before reaching me?

My primary cause for concern is that these items were in a tank previously with my first Betta, who didn't survive the cotton-wool which both Betta were infected with. I did wash them thoroughly; and unlike both times before, there is no massive bacterial bloom clouding the water with nasty fuzzy lint-like things. All other decorations are fuzzy slime free, and Ray looks as healthy and playful as he did the day I started the salt water treatment.

Here's the usual information:

Housing 
What size is your tank? 10g
What temperature is your tank?75-80 degrees F. I intend to get an adjustable heater soon.
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No.
Is your tank heated? Yes.
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? Currently none, though he has a living fern and aquarium onion.

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aqueon Betta Food pellets, and the occasional piece of freeze-dried little shrimp things.
How often do you feed your betta fish? A pellet to two, multiple times a day. This depends on how much he begs, and if he seems to be getting a belly. No fewer than 4 pellets a day.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Weekly
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 1/4 tank.
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Tetra AquaSafe Plus water conditioner.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? I have not tested yet, but intend to next time I visit a pet store.

Ammonia:N/A
Nitrite:"
Nitrate:"
pH:"
Hardness:"
Alkalinity: "

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Lately, the sections of tail he had bitten off while in his cup at the store have grown back showing a pretty twice barbed shape, unlike the squared off look they had before. 
He lost some color during the move to the larger tank... I had upset him moving him so much; he started flaring at me and his reflection turning a midnight black color before turning pastel. Some color has returned, some has not.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He seems a lot more social, and spends a lot less time chasing his reflection. No more flaring since calming down overnight after the move a few weeks ago. Has taken to affectionately nibbling our fingers if they touch the water, and will jump for finger nibbles or food if we aren't quick enough in his opinion.

When did you start noticing the symptoms? The fuzzy slime appeared on the ornaments about a week and a half ago. I thought it might just go away with cycling and water changes, but appears to still be growing somewhat. Too soon to tell, I guess.

Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I have not seen treatment to be necessary at this time, as Ray seems perfectly healthy.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Not since the cotton-wool that flooded his bowl after picking him up from the pet store.

How old is your fish (approximately)? He is several weeks to a month old, I think. If I had a calendar, I'd have documented it... I really need to get one for the upcoming year.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 26, 2011)

Update: While performing a water change; I dislodged a fuzzy pellet that had a similar look to it, although it looked as if whatever-it-was was doing better with the food source. Bad pellet has been removed, and I'll be thoroughly cleaning the heater and ornament with hot salty water and a fresh sponge after I'm finished with his water change.

Anyways, I'm glad to have found that pellet. I recall exactly when it was caught in the outward flow from the filter, and I was unable to locate it afterwards to remove it.


----------

